
Show HN: Boilerplate generator for Python 2 and 3, with various configurations - metachris
https://www.python-boilerplate.com
======
qrv3w
This is great! Any plans on adding in a boilerplate for packaging (e.g.
setting up setup.py with its tests, etc. and having the correct file structure
for imports). Its the one thing that drives me crazy when writing Python.

~~~
metachris
Thanks! Yes, I know what you mean and share your pain. This is on the feature
ideas list pretty far up top.

------
metachris
Hello all, author here. I built this during the past few weeks as fun and
hopefully useful micro-project, playing around with Vue.js for the frontend.

Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
afshinmeh
Looks like a useful tool, do you have any plans to implement the plugins for
editors? e.g. Vim.

~~~
metachris
Great idea, thanks! Adding it to the feature ideas ;-) Btw I'm happy to help
with contributions!

